# Top Gear: "Laguna Seca: PlayStation vs. Real Life"



## Credulus (Sep 16, 2005)

Loved the video I think im getting a playstation now :rofl:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a buddy who is a race driver and he learned on the Playstation how to drive Laguna Seca. He said that he did about 50 laps in his hotel room and when it came time to race, he felt like he could do the course with his eyes closed. Hahaha... Must be like the F1 racers who play the new courses, or all of them if they are new!, on their Playstations.


----------



## Strom (Aug 24, 2004)

Well the main problem with turn 6 is if you drop your right rear in the dirt there is a chance you are going to plow straight into the left side wall - and judging by the number of paint marks on that wall I think a fair number of people have done that. I never really had a problem with turn 9, and during the last race I would always gain about a car length on Blaine Mcnutt through there as he would take a defensive line down the inside. It was always hairy watching him drop down into it and slide all the way to the outside.

I actually learned this track on GT4 which really did help a lot. Having never run the track in real life I was up to race speed in 3 laps. Been practicing a bunch on GT4 for the upcoming race at Infineon :thumbup:


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

9 and 6 are scary. With 6, you can kind of write your own destiny in that you only go as fast as you wish. With 9, it's like taking a ride in a bowling ball --- you're pretty much along for the ride after the exit of 8. But the view into 9 is a lot more awesome now that they've moved the bridge --- better than 8, I think.

--Andre


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

#98 said:


> I think many drivers will agree turn 9 is the scariest. You screw up there and you're going to smash a wall hard.


Not any more. There is now a ton of runoff and a huge gravel trap on the outside of 9.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I read about that. It's for the motorcycle racers. I know many hate these sanitized tracks, but they please my wallet and give me a little undeserved chest hair.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

They were also talking about flattening 1 so it's not blind anymore for the FIA, but apparently LS management put their foot down on that one. The new gravel traps are quite serious: are they something like 18 inches deep? Basically if you make it out there, you'll need to be towed out.

--Andre


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

Andre Yew said:


> With 9, it's like taking a ride in a bowling ball --- you're pretty much along for the ride after the exit of 8.
> --Andre


That's a great anology!:thumbup:That's really how it feels, at least until you get very practiced at it. Now, for me, it's like a bobsled run.


----------

